

Google's Pagerank used to model ecosystems - kingkawn
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/09/googlefoodwebs

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=805184>

Also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=806381>

~~~
kingkawn
thanks

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
No problem.

